# Bracing question?



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a 5 month old 80 lb doe that is terrible at bracing!

She sometimes braced and sometimes doesn't.

I have tried pushing her off a stand and into water, but all she does is puts all of her weight onto her back legs, instead of pushing against me.

And when she finally does push against me, she over braces!

And sometimes she will brace perfectly until the judge goes to feel her, when he/she feels her she'll "drop" herself!

Although she is a thick made doe, at some shows she doesn't place as high since she is not braced.

It's very aggravating!

Open to suggestions!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try looking at threads in the 4h and show sections.


----------

